# Subthump, BEWARE!



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

*Subthump Review, BEWARE!*

Okay, so I have gone back and forth about posting this review. I talked myself out of posting it but they have managed to once again prove just how shady they are.

At this point everything has been settled and I was able to finally get my money back from Subthump. However, my claim was initially denied and I had to appeal. I sent in my email chain with Subthump and a lot of pics and my appeal was approved.

That was great and I am happy about that. However, while this was still ongoing I left a negative review on Subthump's site. They deleted my review twice and now had the nerve to actually edit my negative review to make it a positive. Luckily I began taking screen shots of my reviews so that I can show everyone just how dishonest and underhanded they are. 

The point of this review is to hopefully save some fellow DIYMA member the trouble that I have gone through.


The next post will be what happened initially.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, this is what initially happened. 



I would avoid Subthump at all costs. I know most here build their own boxes and at this point I sure wish I would have built my own or paid someone local.

I just want to catalog my experience with Subthump in hope that other DIYMA members (or anyone who finds this via google) can learn from my experience. 


I purchased a sub enclosure on October 22 of last year. I didn't get to install the enclosure immediately. The enclosure stayed in the same box it was delivered in and was stored in a spare room until I installed the enclosure at the end of December or beginning of January. I am not sure if I noticed the rattle immediately or if it took a little while to manifest. But at the most, after a month or so I noticed a rattle coming from the backseat area (I have a crewcab truck and the box is the underseat kind). I also have a 1yr old who has rattling toys and a car seat on the back seat that I at first attributed the rattling to. 

As time progressed a little further, I was sure it had to be something else so I started trying to determine exactly where the rattle was coming from. I eventually determined it was the enclosure. And then a week later or so (when I had more time to mess with this), I played test tones and was able to isolate the exact panel that was vibrating. I made a video of this procedure. 

I first emailed Subthump on Feb 8. So, the box had actually been installed for about 1 month. I simply outlined what was going on and sent some pictures of the box and install. I did not get a reply. I emailed again on Feb 14 and still no reply. 

Since I had not received a reply, I opened a paypal claim on Feb 17th. I finally received a response from Subthump on Feb 18th. He said if I shipped the enclosure back then I could get a refund. Awesome (or so I thought). First I had to figure out how to re-package the enclosure and then spend money and time actually doing it. I carried it to FEDEX only to find out that it was going to cost me $75 to return it. This is on top of the $40 initial shipping I already paid.

So, I emailed Subthump again outlining the shipping situation and asked if he would be willing to send me a pre-paid label (since I know shipping is much cheaper for him). He did not reply directly to that message and simply said "I have an idea if you are open to suggestion". To which I replied, " Sure, I am open to suggestions but I have already bought different subs (so I wouldn't have to have that funky shape requiring all the extra joints) and paid a local person to build me a box. 

Here are videos I made of the box rattling." And that was the last reply I received. I emailed him once more before escalating my paypal dispute to a claim but no reply.

Fast forward to today and my Paypal claim has been denied. They said it was declined because of the length of time that I had the enclosure. (So why do I have the ability to open a claim for 6 months if having something for 4 months means you have had it too long? Interesting logic). 

So, because I purchased the enclosure 2 months before I was actually ready to install it and then it took me a month to figure out it was the box rattling, Subthump basically gets off the hook for sending me a faulty enclosure. Perfect.

So hopefully this will deter anyone that reads this from using Subthump. Just use someone local or at the very least use a different online company.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Pics showing how they changed my review.








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I appreciate the heads up. That kind of shady stuff is absolutely unacceptable. Time to put them on my "never" list.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

If anyone is interested in watching the videos I mentioned in the post above here they are.

Rattling Box 1


Rattling Box 2


----------



## Icefsh (Jan 20, 2013)

Bought a sub box for my 2010 Camaro from them. It seems they cater to GM products. Everything I bought from them 7 years ago worked ok. Not great. It was to much money for what I got. They did have some good speaker wire adaptors. Helped me turn things back to stock easily.

So when I traded in my Camaro for a Silverado. I did some looking around and found them to pricey. Bought a double box off ebay for $80 and am happy. Fits good, looks good and my 2 12" subs pound away.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I wouldn't spend more time posting a bad review on their site knowing they will will manipulate it, the few hundred that saw them within hours or day it was posted, probably will not shop there. 

It's good to know 


What phone app is that? What does is do and how does it work!


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Subthump Review, BEWARE!*

I am not going to post my review there anymore. I have some FB friends that have thousands of friends and with their help we roasted this guy pretty good.

He actually shut down both his website and FB page so that people could no longer leave reviews. And he took down my fake positive review. 

The phone app is called Signal Gen. I use it for test tones and pink noise via BT for testing/tuning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Subthump Review, BEWARE!*

Shady business right there. I tell folks all the time who buy anything electronic (or "electronic related" in this case) Never store it till you need it. Whether you're buying it new or used, get it out and play with it, test it, poke it, prod it-- just make damn sure it works. Otherwise, as you now know, you're screwed. 

I had a buddy who bought a top of the line Panasonic Plasma a few years back when Plasmas where in the process of being discontinued. All manufacturers released a few "Swan Song" models that were very very good televisions even by Plasma's standards. The $4,500 Panny he bought from Amazon was placed in storage while he completed his home-theater conversion on a spare bedroom. This took a little over a year. He wasn't exactly hurting for viewing pleasure as he owned many other fine TVs, but he wanted an elite one "before they all ran out". When he completed the construction and unboxed his new TV, you can probably guess what happened... The screen was cracked in 2 complete pieces. It hadn't been dropped or mishandled, it was just a fluke weak piece of glass. That broke from it's own weight. Plasma TVs, especially big ones are very, very heavy. It was just bad manufacturing. 

It was no longer covered by any warranty from Panasonic, Amazon, and even his Gold Credit Card couldn't help. To add insult to injury, there was no way to order a replacement screen. They made a few for the secondary market but they all got snatched up very quickly and no one had any for sale at any price. He obviously could have made a claim on homeowner's insurance, but he would have paid for that 10 times over. I think in the end he did recoup about $1,000 by parting out the internal components. Still though, that's a long way from $4,500.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

